# 10850k  overclock



## raul_16nic (Feb 23, 2021)

Max stable overclock is @4.9ghz on all cores.It's better than stock?


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 23, 2021)

No. You are gaining 100mhz multi but losing 300mhz single.


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 23, 2021)

If i run bios default the votage is to big and in games it's sit only @4.8 ghz on all core.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2021)

Actually yes... I have a 10850K and 4.9 GHz all core is better/generally faster when I tried it vs stock in games.

If you maxboost / unlock then OC and autovolt on the motherboard your temps will be insane.

Some tips for overclocking:
1. Use adaptive voltage with an offset.
2. Mine is stable at 5.1 1.34V, you can set "allow TVB ratio clipping" in the bios, that will drop you to 50x @ 1.29V when above 70C-75C and all cores are firing,
3. Set Motherboard Thermal Limit to 90C that will drop you to 49x 1.26v and continue dropping (I've never seen below 49x even during extreme avx spikes)

That will allow you to run at 5.1 most all of the time on all cores, dropping to 5.0 for workstation crunching (or playing cinebench ) and then absolute stop at 90C at 4.9 for extreme scenarios (or your cooling fails or whatever).

U can use this method for a 4.9ghz all-core as well... that way you don't have to worry about temps.

It's unlikely it's only stable at 4.9ghz since it can boost to 5.2 -- likely cache settings or temps are limiting your OC.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 23, 2021)

raul_16nic said:


> If i run bios default the votage is to big and in games it's sit only @4.8 ghz on all core.


So the solution to that is instead of losing 300mhz single you lose 200mhz? 

Just manually set the voltage to 1.3 and OC to 5.0 all core.

Anything below 5.0 all core is 2018 level performance. 7700k and 8700k all can do 5.0 all core, 5.1/5.2 is more realistically achievable with good cooling on 9th and 10th gen chips.

The point of intel chips is single core performance, and good enough multi. If you do an all core OC of 4.8 and lose 10% single, or have max clocks lower than 5.0, you might as well just buy a ryzen.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> So the solution to that is instead of losing 300mhz single you lose 200mhz?
> 
> Just manually set the voltage to 1.3 and OC to 5.0 all core.
> 
> ...


The issue is that if you're running a CPU intensive game, then 4.8Ghz is all you will get at stock.  Once you leave the game, and are dorking around on TPU, then you will see 5.2ghz on a core for a few seconds.  The boost algorithm is not that great for all core load - I'm sure it works in some games, but every modern game I've played will stick at 4.8, so effectively you're just gaining 100 Mhz with the all core.

But I totally agree that he should try to OC higher, it's very unlikely that chip is stuck at 4.9, and a 1.3v 5Ghz blind OC will most likely work without issues.


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a bad chip.In prime it isn't even stable @4.9ghz.I am thinking to sell and buy or a 10900k or 10600k,10700k.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 23, 2021)

If Im not mistaken P95 uses "hard" AVX workloads and no CPU can achieve that on max turbo speed without a truckload of voltage and exotic cooling...


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 23, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> If Im not mistaken P95 uses "hard" AVX workloads and no CPU can achieve that on max turbo speed without a truckload of voltage and exotic cooling...


What is a 'truckload' of voltage, and what is 'exotic cooling'?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2021)

Are you sure it's the chip and not your motherboard? What mobo do you have?


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 24, 2021)

You bought a 10850k. It's a 10 core that wasn't good enough to be a 10900k. Not really sure why you expect it to run as well as a 10900k, or are surprised when it doesn't OC very well...


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> and what is 'exotic cooling'?



Something like my previous Build?


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 24, 2021)

depends on the Motherboard.
my 10850k basically OCs like a potato until it landed on a Unify.

5.1 All Core was easy at 1.36V
before (on a Strix F) i basically was on a wall at 5 Ghz 1.375V


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a asus tuf gaming z490 plus wi fi


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2021)

ASUS TUF are good boards, can you post your OC and bios settings?  Can you post your temps during p95 HWiNFO?


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 24, 2021)

1.32 v llc 6 @4.9


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2021)

what is your cache ratio

It's just that chip passes 5.2Ghz (it has to or intel won't let it out the door) - so it would need like 1.5v+ to do this if it is not stable at 1.32v @ 4.9.  Every other person i've talked to has been able to hit 5.1 at 1.33-1.36... so it just seems likely something else is causing the p95 errors.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 24, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> It's just that chip passes 5.2Ghz (it has to or intel won't let it out the door)



Isn't that only on the preferred core(s) when below 70c?


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 24, 2021)

I try cache ratio auto and 4,7 max


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2021)

Can you set max to 4,0 for now. and also try for 5.1ghz at 1.34?


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 24, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Something like my previous Build?
> 
> View attachment 189813


Chiller?

I was expecting triple cascade or similar.


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 24, 2021)

To try cache ratio to 40 and 5.1 ghz @1.34 or what?>


----------



## raul_16nic (Jun 29, 2021)

I think to change my motherboard (tuf z490 gaming wifi) and go for de the msi meg z490 ace.I have any chance to get a better overclock for my 10850k and to see any improvements?
​​


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 29, 2021)

raul_16nic said:


> I think to change my motherboard (tuf z490 gaming wifi) and go for de the msi meg z490 ace.I have any chance to get a better overclock for my 10850k and to see any improvements?
> ​​


Hi,
No 
Tuf is a okay board likely better than anything msi has.
10850k is a low bin 10900k bottom line 
Most available 10900k's are pretty bad because they are way too voltage hungry which it seems you already have with meager cooling.

I'd personally wait for prices to drop on a 10700k or pop for one now micro center shows 350.us now think they are still too high though.


----------



## raul_16nic (Jun 29, 2021)

The msi meg ace z490 is a high end motherboard and the tuf is midle range


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 29, 2021)

raul_16nic said:


> The msi meg ace z490 is a high end motherboard and the tuf is midle range


Hi,
MSI was caught scalping their own gpu's to miners or anyone silly enough to buy them at inflated prices so buying from msi ever is unlikely for myself but feel free to.

ASUS has way better bios something you should dig into instead of bailing out for another board.
Post your predictions sp # score it's on the right column on nearly every overclocking bios page it will show you cooling rating too


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Anything below 5.0 all core is 2018 level performance.


Do you really think there is any noticeable difference between 4.9 and 5.1GHz?



dgianstefani said:


> You bought a 10850k. It's a 10 core that wasn't good enough to be a 10900k. Not really sure why you expect it to run as well as a 10900k, or are surprised when it doesn't OC very well...



My 10850K runs better than a stock 10900K.  My 10850K might only do 5.0GHz all core, and 5.2GHz single core, and a 10900K might do 5.2GHz all core, but I think I can live with the 4% performance difference.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah 10850k was/ is a good value chip but really boards are not all that different sure isn't worth changing seeking lower temperature/ voltage.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 1, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> ASUS TUF are good boards, can you post your OC and bios settings?  Can you post your temps during p95 HWiNFO?





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No
> Tuf is a okay board likely better than anything msi has.
> 10850k is a low bin 10900k bottom line
> ...


On paper TUF boards look fantastic for the price. However, I've had to return 2 of them since December. Both a z590 and a B550. One had a bad M.2 slot and the other wouldn't clock memory to XMP no matter what sticks I tried. In that time, My 2 MSI Carbons, a Tomahawk and a Unify have been perfect and all of them clock well. That being said, I have been happy with my B550 Strix board. It's all kind of funny because 10+ years ago it was MSI I stayed away from because I had a couple of DOA boards from them. Most board manufacturers put out good boards and a couple of crap boards at every tier. It's always been that way and probably always will be.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> On paper TUF boards look fantastic for the price. However, I've had to return 2 of them since December. Both a z590 and a B550. One had a bad M.2 slot and the other wouldn't clock memory to XMP no matter what sticks I tried. In that time, My 2 MSI Carbons, a Tomahawk and a Unify have been perfect and all of them clock well. That being said, I have been happy with my B550 Strix board. It's all kind of funny because 10+ years ago it was MSI I stayed away from because I had a couple of DOA boards from them. Most board manufacturers put out good boards and a couple of crap boards at every tier. It's always been that way and probably always will.



I've also had very good luck with MSI boards in recent years.


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi, I've got a 10850k too. Overclocked to 10*5300 MHz allcore. Z490 Elite AC Mobo.
Some info:
Vcore: 1.38V (VRVOUT by Gigabyte, die sense)
CPU P Watts: 270W


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 3, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I've also had very good luck with MSI boards in recent years.


Looks like the same thing here! I remember that their AM3/+ motherboards, looked more like a motherboard casino, at best!
But during the Tomahawk era, (current) I'm loving it! My experience with the B450 Tomahawk in 2020 and 2021, led to me getting the MSI MAG Z490 Tomahawk for my Comet Lake build!


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 3, 2021)

Golden chip 5.3ghz on the 10850.  I can only get 5.1 out of mine at that voltage.  5.2 takes 1.42 V and by that point my cooling cant deal so good.  Also that ring clock is nuts.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 3, 2021)

Back in the day Asus mid range boards were the shit, now a days though not so sure. I had a mid range Asus Z77 board that I watched die slowly, and I recently bought a midrange Asus AM4 board that was doa. The back side of the board looked like shit. The new guy totally made that one.. I hope. Their ROG stuff is pretty good though.. I thrashed my old R3F for a decade before I sold it. My Strix B550 has been awesome, exactly what I am used to.

I shouldn't have sold my R3F. I try not to think about it.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> and I recently bought a midrange Asus AM4 board that was doa. The back side of the board looked like shit.


The back side of the motherboard looking like poo?! That sounds like you got scammed by a seller that damaged it! Watch out for third party sellers on Amazon!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 4, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The back side of the motherboard looking like poo?! That sounds like you got scammed by a seller that damaged it! Watch out for third party sellers on Amazon!


This was from newegg, I don’t buy electronics from Amazon often


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 5, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Golden chip 5.3ghz on the 10850.  I can only get 5.1 out of mine at that voltage.  5.2 takes 1.42 V and by that point my cooling cant deal so good.  Also that ring clock is nuts.


This is only for bench. 24/7 daily settings 50/47, enough for me. 1.20V Vcore, 4133 MHz memory speed. Super CPU for gaming at allcore 5 GHz. Fine temperatures, low voltages.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 5, 2021)

zebra_hun said:


> This is only for bench. 24/7 daily settings 50/47, enough for me. 1.20V Vcore, 4133 MHz memory speed. Super CPU for gaming at allcore 5 GHz. Fine temperatures, low voltages.
> 
> View attachment 215512


17k points with 180 W, not bad.  My 11700 (non-K) does 14k points with the same 180 W.

GPU at 15 °C, how do you do that?


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 5, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> 17k points with 180 W, not bad.  My 11700 (non-K) does 14k points with the same 180 W.
> 
> GPU at 15 °C, how do you do that?


The whole radiator things is in the basement. It's 2 meters down from me.


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 10, 2021)

I continued to do the overclock. I fixed 5355 MHz and there is no WHEA error.
1.42 V Vcore (VRVOUT), stable and 18216 points.
Yes, it's over 300 watts already, and 80-85 Celsius.

Other Settings:

CPU Z 5425 MHz

CineBench R20 and R23 5355 MHz:


----------

